# Facebook Fan Page - Friends Not Receiving Invites



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

I've recently created a Fan Page on Facebook for my clothing line. I used the "Invite Friends" button to invite all of my friends to the page and my wife did the same thing. The thing is, only about 40 or so of our friends received the invite and we both have over 400 friends each. It's been several weeks and yesterday I tried to invite just one friend and they didn't get the invite either. It's as if this feature isn't working. What's the deal? Is anyone on the forums having the same problem inviting their friends to their Fan Page? Could someone test this? I've Googled the issue and have found quite a few others have the same issue.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## kevinsme2005 (Jul 26, 2011)

Im having the same problem, if anybody has any insight on this it would be phenomenal. Thanks!


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

Kevin, I was reading on Facebook's Help Center site, and this seems to be a pretty common issue with no resolution.

I was curious if any forumn members can successfully send out invites, and confirm their friends receive them. I'm curious if this is affecting everyone. It's a very valuable feature, and it not working really hurts...


----------



## skinnyboyswag (Aug 22, 2011)

When you invite/suggest friends, it will show up in their inbox with all the other spam that you normally get through facebook. There's no way to individually send an invite to all of them through a message.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

That's the thing, it doesn't show up in their inbox. It never gets delivered. Seems to be a pretty common problem from my research...


----------



## skinnyboyswag (Aug 22, 2011)

RIIR said:


> That's the thing, it doesn't show up in their inbox. It never gets delivered. Seems to be a pretty common problem from my research...


It shows up in 1 of 2 places. In your spam inbox with all the other garbage you get from fanpages (updates, promos, etc.) or they get it in the "recommended pages" box that shows up occasionally on the top right corner. There's no notification to them directly, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

I think in the settings for each person you can turn off invites... could be some of their settings

MM64


----------



## STZREEK (Sep 13, 2011)

I would have to agree with mrmopar64;

I was browsing within my facebook one day and I found a bunch of old invites from friends. 

So the effectiveness of invites is almost pointless.


----------

